# Demographics of Dubai neighbourhoods



## mxgb (Aug 23, 2021)

Good day all.

Looking at all the various places one could eventually live, a thought can't to my mind about the demographic makeup of those areas 

Let me first get it of the way. This isn't some random rant about avoiding certain races or cultures. In fact we're looking forward to being in an openly global city.

But as often happens in global cities, immigrants tend to start forming clusters and that's what I'm looking to get some insight on.

Our intention is simple. Live in a neighborhood that has a good mix of peoples rather than one which is overwhelmingly dominated by one culture/race.

I couldn't find demographic data other than black and white Emirati or not, which to me doesn't say much.


Thanks all.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

mxgb said:


> Good day all.
> 
> Looking at all the various places one could eventually live, a thought can't to my mind about the demographic makeup of those areas
> 
> ...


was there meant to be question amongst that post ? 😃


----------



## mxgb (Aug 23, 2021)

I admit it wasn't obvious in my first post. What I'm looking for is

Is there any official publication of demographic data by neighbourhoods ?
What is the observed demographics in places such as Springs, furjan, JLT, Motor City, Sports City?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

mxgb said:


> I admit it wasn't obvious in my first post. What I'm looking for is
> 
> Is there any official publication of demographic data by neighbourhoods ?
> What is the observed demographics in places such as Springs, furjan, JLT, Motor City, Sports City?


The areas you mention in my experience are quite mixed. But it comes down to getting a feel for a place yourself.


----------

